# green lantern platy question



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

I have a male mm platy, female mm platy, and a green lantern female platy in the 10 gallon with my old peaceful betta. The green lantern is the biggest and newest, and she's torturing the other 2 platies. She leaves the betta alone. I know she's probably pregnant, but not near birth. 

I thought about doubling down on my filter and adding another green lantern female, hoping maybe she wouldn't feel left out. The MM ones really stick together and she seemed to start lashing out because they were completely ignoring her in the beginning. 

If anyone has any tips to make this situation more peaceful or to tell when she is near birth (behavior wise) I would love to know!!


----------



## OpalBones (Apr 10, 2014)

I've noticed with three or less my female platies show aggression to each other. You could try adding a couple more girl platies to the tank and seeing if that helps, but this many fish might make your betta become aggressive and begin harassing them.


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

Ok -
As soon as similar size green lantern or bumblebee come in, I'll go for
Another girl. Just nothing Orange!


----------

